# LUGANO, Switzerland - Photos Of Both Rich & Gritty



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

Brilliant update, cant wait to see more


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks 

*Took a little walk through Molino Nuovo, North Lugano:*

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































Hope this bunch gets more comments than the last :lol:


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Imo Lugano is one of the great cities of Europe because of THAT location. 
It has always been on my list of places to visit and I hope I can do it soon.

Until then I have these pics. Thanks.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great thread! Nice to see both sides of the track, we don't see this enough with most of the threads on this forum. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tony Resta said:


> Hope this bunch gets more comments than the last :lol:


Well, you got *3* so far! 2 of which are mine! :lol: 

More photos would be nice!


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Well, you got *3* so far! 2 of which are mine! :lol:
> 
> More photos would be nice!


Hey, i'm getting better :lol: 3's my record so far :banana:

More pics:

*Molino Nuovo again and Bozzoreda (The poorest district in Lugano), North Lugano:*







































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the updated photos of Lugano


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a few bonus shots before i post my next set:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tony Resta said:


> Hey, i'm getting better :lol: 3's my record so far :banana:


Well done then!  :lol: 

Keep posting, you're doing a good job here. :cheers1: Too many people have this mental picture of Switzerland being all rich and perfect - but of course it's not! Switzerland is spectacularly beautiful, I know this to be true, as I've enjoyed many trips there over the years, but just like every other place on earth, here too, there are economical and social problems.


----------



## Finkelstein21 (Jul 28, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far guys 

Here's my next set, nothing special though, i really need to set a day to take photos because i've got too many gritty ones and not enough rich:

*Molino Nuovo, North Lugano:*

Stadium shrouded in smoke during a football match:




























Our local church, Cristo Risorto:































































































































Our cities biggest and most organised cemetary:


----------



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome sets there mate, really gives an idea of the residential districts.

I've noticed that there is alot of graffiti in many of your pics, even in downtown areas, actually, on the other pages, alot of the historic buildings were totally covered in them. Is this common throughout the city?


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

east_ldn said:


> Awesome sets there mate, really gives an idea of the residential districts.
> 
> I've noticed that there is alot of graffiti in many of your pics, even in downtown areas, actually, on the other pages, alot of the historic buildings were totally covered in them. Is this common throughout the city?


Yes, graffiti is probably one of Lugano's worst and most noticeable problem, it's even on the church as you can see hno:, there are also areas which are densley sprayed over which i haven't shown yet. Downtown has alot of graffiti too, depending where you are, the modern zone with camera's and whatnot is less sprayed than the historic zone.


----------



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

Tony Resta said:


> Yes, graffiti is probably one of Lugano's worst and most noticeable problem, it's even on the church as you can see hno:, there are also areas which are densley sprayed over which i haven't shown yet. Downtown has alot of graffiti too, depending where you are, the modern zone with camera's and whatnot is less sprayed than the historic zone.


I see, and do any of these get cleaned or are they just left there? Being Switzerland, i'd expect them to at least attempt in washing the graffiti off?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I know Switzerland has three main languages and Italian is one of those, but for me, that have only been to the German speaking areas, it is so weird to see signs and other stuff in Italian in Switzerland.

One thing I'd like to know is: how different are the Italian and German speaking areas? I'm not talking about languages, but culture, cities, habits, lifestyle, politics, etc. That's also valid for French speaking Switzerland.


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

schmidt said:


> I know Switzerland has three main languages and Italian is one of those, but for me, that have only been to the German speaking areas, it is so weird to see signs and other stuff in Italian in Switzerland.
> 
> One thing I'd like to know is: how different are the Italian and German speaking areas? I'm not talking about languages, but culture, cities, habits, lifestyle, politics, etc. That's also valid for French speaking Switzerland.


I really wouldn't know since i've never been anywhere else besides Lugano (i don't have the money to go on trips). You'll have to wait untill another Swiss forumer answers that


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

east_ldn said:


> I see, and do any of these get cleaned or are they just left there? Being Switzerland, i'd expect them to at least attempt in washing the graffiti off?


Not really, if people spray over glass windows in downtown or it's vicinity then it'll most likely be cleaned off, but they don't even bother with washing the walls, they don't in downtown, so they wouldn't in residential zones. As you can see in one of my pics, it gets as bad as people actually spray painting over trees too! And lately, many cars and minivans have been covered aswell, graffiti is definately a problem here in Lugano.


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

Tony Resta said:


>


That's a bad looking commie block :lol: Got any pictures from inside?


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> I like Lugano. Drove through Lugano a few days ago.
> 
> *I advice you to buy a better camera though *


you're too kind, man....hno:


very good pics, Tony


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks, this is the first time i see pictures of Lugano. The setting is beautiful. Sadly, the town's periphery is ruined by the same ugly 60s and 70s building style that plagues the periphery of most italian cities.


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

urbane said:


> thanks, this is the first time i see pictures of Lugano. The setting is beautiful. Sadly, the town's periphery is ruined by the same ugly 60s and 70s building style that plagues the periphery of most italian cities.


This is true, though i'd definately say it gives character to the city, and you can tell you're near Italy too :lol:



Huti said:


> you're too kind, man....hno:
> 
> 
> very good pics, Tony


Thanks, i'm happy you like them 



ChrisPontius said:


> That's a bad looking commie block :lol: Got any pictures from inside


Why yes, i do :lol: Although i didn't have time to take good pictures, i did take just a random few shots and also of some views you could get if you don't live there by entering the block, and some shots of around it:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

looks good


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

Now that's a crappy part of town :lol: Keep up the awesome pics Tony !


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't find those blocks very ugly....kinda like them


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Fascinating collection of photos. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys  

Here is Lugano's Skate Park, managed to get a few shots when there was nobody around or else it's usually packed full here

*Molino Nuovo, North Lugano:*























































And two extra shots i made:


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

The skatepark is so cool, wish my city had one like it


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, this thread was nearly reaching page 4 :lol: I was going to wait untill i made better pics but i guess it's best to update with something:

These were shots taken from the back of a moving bus, so please don't complain for the blur, it was with a camera phone 

*Downtown - Following Bus Line 4 (From central FFS railways station to central TPL/ARL bus station):*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

unespected wiews of Switzerland :nuts:


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Only a few shots i took from where my colleague droppod me off, on the city's edge, bordering with the districts of Besso and Breganzona.


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice pics...

Can anyone please show "Casinò Luagano" pictures? The Lugano Casino is very popular among milanese and north lombardy.....

Saluti,


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I'll post some Casinò Lugano shots when i pass by the casino. My colleague left me in a pretty gritty area today that i've never been to before in Lugano, it's on the city's edge once again:

*Besso:*


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Few shots of last year when it snowed:


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

Brilliant shots! Definately didn't expect to see this side of a Swiss city, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comment.

Anyway, as promised a while ago, i finally took shots of Downtown, more than 120 photos! Including Casinò Lugano, as someone requested back in the thread.

I need to know, do you guys want me to post them all at once? Or say 20 at a time?


----------



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm loving all these gritty photos!!!! Keep it up man!

As for the downtown photos, either post 'em piece by piece, or create a specific thread for downtown Lugano


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

To starto off, here's a few shots of the casino i managed to take before i was told by security not to take photos :lol:


----------



## s.plabon (Aug 7, 2009)

nice thread


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! I'd love to see it inside :lol:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can people from Italy move to lugano permanently if they wish?
Is there such an agreement between switzerland and Italy?


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> Can people from Italy move to lugano permanently if they wish?
> Is there such an agreement between switzerland and Italy?


Yes, Italy and Lugano (Milan and Lugano to be precise) have a good relationship both economic wise and population.

A few more shots to keep you guys busy 









































































I'm hoping to see more comments, lately there haven't been many


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tony Resta said:


> Yes, Italy and Lugano (Milan and Lugano to be precise) have a good relationship both economic wise and population.


And what is the procedure for an italian citizen who wants to move to switzerland considering that it's not part of the EU?

and does the Italian part of switzerland have their own tv channels?


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> And what is the procedure for an italian citizen who wants to move to switzerland considering that it's not part of the EU?
> 
> and does the Italian part of switzerland have their own tv channels?


Basically you need a secure work permit, meaning you need to have a secure job ready for you in Switzerland and not one that you're not sure if you're hired yet or not. Then that still doesn't assure your permission to live in Switzerland but it usually does.

And yes, the italian region has it's own tv channels, although many prefer watching the Italian ones. I on the other hand, tune into the british ones :lol:


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

More downtown:
















































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks for the Casinò!


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Pablo Kavanagh said:


> Nice pictures, thanks for the Casinò!


You're welcome 

More downtown (I really do apologize for the quality of all my pics, but i can't afford anything better than a camera phone  ) :








































































































































:cheers:


----------



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow i really love all the contrast between rich/poor clean and dirty/gritty, well done, i'd love to see more of the grittier areas


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics!. In Buenos Aires there is a district called Lugano, and now I know why was called Lugano. It is an area completely of comie blocks (built in the 60s and 70s), skyparks and graffiti included lol.


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

franpunk said:


> Nice pics!. In Buenos Aires there is a district called Lugano, and now I know why was called Lugano. It is an area completely of comie blocks (built in the 60s and 70s), skyparks and graffiti included lol.


Well there you go then, we have something in common :lol:

Thanks for the comments, i'll post some new shots in a mo


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

One of my final DOWNTOWN bunch:



























More to come tomorrow


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

It's been ages since someone has commented on my photos  Anyway, here's another bunch:


















































































:cheers:


----------



## east_ldn (Apr 18, 2009)

Woah, awesome bunch of photos at the end


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I onces visited Lugano when I worked in Switzerland, some 25 years ago.
I was surprised by the mild climate and the mediteranean feeling.
Great natural setting, but rather boring architecture.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^I remember being in Lugano a few years back and thinking how gorgeous this place is. However, after I see the photos posted in this thread the place has lost it's magic and it does not look that good....


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

pbrdpbrd said:


> ^^I remember being in Lugano a few years back and thinking how gorgeous this place is. However, after I see the photos posted in this thread the place has lost it's magic and it does not look that good....


The tourist attractions are just illusions, just like in any other cities :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

pbrdpbrd said:


> ^^I remember being in Lugano a few years back and thinking how gorgeous this place is. However, after I see the photos posted in this thread the place has lost it's magic and it does not look that good....


I had the same feeling after watching the pics in this thread.
Anyway, it's very kind of Tony showing us the other side of this clean and rich land.


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Benonie said:


> I had the same feeling after watching the pics in this thread.
> Anyway, it's very kind of Tony showing us the other side of this clean and rich land.


You're welcome  I'll be posting more soon


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

My first panoramic image of Lugano, shot downtown from the Autosilo Balestra.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Autosilo, hèhè. Nice photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo-updates of Lugano Tony :cheers:


----------



## AlwaysInMotion (May 22, 2010)

Pretty interesting to see the bad neighborhoods of Lugano.

I have been to the "poorer" (poor in one of the richest countries in the world) parts of Geneva, and they look much safer than Lugano's :lol:


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Hehe thanks for the comments guys, i shall post more soon


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a nice panorama shot i took today from the top of Monte San Salvatore:


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Such a detailed thread 
nice pics man


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

After a period of no activity, i'm back with an update  :


----------



## ChrisPontius (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the mix of photos


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Looks like a very calm city. I like the mixed Mediterranean and German feeling of the town 


Do all Swiss speak all the 3 official languages of Switzerland?


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Looks like a very calm city. I like the mixed Mediterranean and German feeling of the town
> 
> 
> Do all Swiss speak all the 3 official languages of Switzerland?


I only know italian and english, barely any german or french. The elder generation tend to know the languages alot though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those panoramas, photos of Lugano are great, very nice


----------



## torstois (Mar 13, 2010)

You did a great job, TOny Resta. The pics you posted give a good overview of Lugano. 
Lugano including its periphery seems to have much more in common with Italian cities (lots of Italian style commieblocks in the outskirts, densely populated, beautiful architecture in the centre, cozy looking bars and restaurants) than with German cities or those in northern Switzerland.

Can anyone tell in which aspects cities in the three parts of Switzerland (French, Germam, Italian) are differing?

Does anybody know if Swiss cities are generally more densely populated than German cities?


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

varda mi balan i ratt, varda mi balan ... !!!


----------

